# Need Home Theater Advice



## hockeyjm (Dec 1, 2013)

Hi I am new to the home theater community but have been researching trying to find good products for the price in order to set up a new home theater for my room next year. The main objective for this home theater is to work for really loud and crisp music while doubling as a good entertainment system for movies. I need some help deciding if I have picked good components or not and if there are better components for near the same price. I am planning on spending $1,500-$2,000 on the system. My choices so far are

Onkyo Tx-Nr616 7.2- Channel A/V Reciever
6 Klipsch Synergy B-20 Premium 5.25-Inch Bookshelf Speakers
2 BIC PL-200 Acoustech Platinum Series Subwoofers
and still need to find a solid center speaker around $200


----------



## pddufrene (Mar 14, 2013)

hockeyjm said:


> Hi I am new to the home theater community but have been researching trying to find good products for the price in order to set up a new home theater for my room next year. The main objective for this home theater is to work for really loud and crisp music while doubling as a good entertainment system for movies. I need some help deciding if I have picked good components or not and if there are better components for near the same price. I am planning on spending $1,500-$2,000 on the system. My choices so far are
> 
> Onkyo Tx-Nr616 7.2- Channel A/V Reciever
> 6 Klipsch Synergy B-20 Premium 5.25-Inch Bookshelf Speakers
> ...


It all sounds good, I'd maybe pit a little more towards some better subs. But you do have a pretty decent starting point. As for as a center channel goes , u can always buy the klipsch center channel that goes with the speakers your purchasing. Most people would suggest not mixing brands of speakers when it comes to the center and the rest of your speakers.


----------



## hockeyjm (Dec 1, 2013)

Any certain sub woofer brands or specific products you would recommend? I'm trying to get the best sound for the money i'm putting in so I'm looking for mid price range products


----------



## pddufrene (Mar 14, 2013)

hockeyjm said:


> Any certain sub woofer brands or specific products you would recommend? I'm trying to get the best sound for the money i'm putting in so I'm looking for mid price range products


What are your room dimensions?


----------



## hockeyjm (Dec 1, 2013)

about 40' by 30'


----------



## skeeter99 (Jan 24, 2007)

Wow that is a REALLY big room! Klipsch are a good option but what about doing an all HSU system? The Hybrid 3 5.1 package would fit right in your budget and includes a beast of a sub: http://hsuresearch.com/products/hybrid3pkg.html 

The HSU stuff was very well received and praised at Rocky Mountain Audio Fest (see that thread for details).

Scott


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

No sub in your price range will pressuring a room that size properly. The best you can expect is bass reinforcement.

You could also look at dual Dayton 15s
http://www.parts-express.com/dayton-audio-sub-1500-15-150-watt-powered-subwoofer--300-634

I would probably recommend a floorstanding front speaker. Because of budget constraints I would probably move from the Klipsch to the Pioneer Andrew Jones set

http://www.amazon.com/Pioneer-SP-FS...d=1386010490&sr=1-2&keywords=klipsch+speakers

http://www.amazon.com/Pioneer-SP-C2...8&qid=1386010612&sr=1-3&keywords=andrew+jones

I wouldn't use the Andrew Jones for surround simply for cost reasons in order to upgrade the reviever to either 
http://www.accessories4less.com/mak...etwork-A/V-Surround-Receiver-w/AirPlay/1.html

http://www.accessories4less.com/mak...O-TX-NR727-7.2-Ch-Network-A/V-Receiver/1.html


----------



## hockeyjm (Dec 1, 2013)

Sorry I had someone else measure it and they were way off. I just measured the room is closer to 20' by 15'


----------



## zieglj01 (Jun 20, 2011)

Look at 2 Dayton 15s subs above

Look at THE HTD Level Three bookshelf and center
http://www.htd.com/Products/level-three-speakers

For surrounds, the Level Two bookshelf
http://www.htd.com/Products/level-two-speakers/Level-TWO-Bookshelf-Speakers


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

I will stand by my recommendation even at that size room


----------



## hockeyjm (Dec 1, 2013)

If I chose to use the 15" Daytons over the 12" BICs would I be taking size over quality?


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

I would say BIC and Dayton are very comparible


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

I know it may be beyond your budget but I would also look at a reciever with SubEQ HT from Audyssey. Taming two subs in one room can be "challenging" 

I beleive the new Denon x4000 is probably the least expensive with this feature


----------



## zieglj01 (Jun 20, 2011)

hockeyjm said:


> If I chose to use the 15" Daytons over the 12" BICs would I be taking size over quality?


In reality for a $2000 budget - I would start 3.1, and put some money towards
a higher quality subwoofer - you can start with 1 good subwoofer for now - then
see what the future holds - I would look at SVS, HSU and Outlaw audio.

http://www.svsound.com/subwoofers/ported-box/pb12-nsd#.Up0SV8RDspY

http://www.hsuresearch.com/products/vtf-3mk4.html

http://outlawaudio.com/products/lfmEX.html


----------

